# 10 Nevada vs. 3 Gonzaga



## KirkSnyderFan (Dec 22, 2003)

Anyone think the Wolf Pack has a chance? In almost all games I think UNR can when if they play well but Gonzaga has a really strong frontcourt that I don't think the Pack can contend with. I wouldn't be extremely surprised if they won but I wouldn't expect it for sure.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KirkSnyderFan</b>!
> Anyone think the Wolf Pack has a chance? In almost all games I think UNR can when if they play well but Gonzaga has a really strong frontcourt that I don't think the Pack can contend with. I wouldn't be extremely surprised if they won but I wouldn't expect it for sure.


I think the way you worded this post, you will be right no matter who wins the game..


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Can they win? Sure. Will they win? Probably not. Playing the game in Seattle is a huge advantage for the Zags. However, I think Kirk Snyder will be the best player on the basketball court so you never know.


----------



## KirkSnyderFan (Dec 22, 2003)

> I think the way you worded this post, you will be right no matter who wins the game..



It's not like I am betting or calling a win either way so......


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Will they win - yes, because that's what my bracket says  

I need a few wins after today's 11-5 disaster.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

They better not win, seeing as I don't have them going to the Sweet 16 in ANY of my brackets...:upset: 

Damn you, Michigan State.:sigh: 

Oh well, not too bad of a 1st round: 28-4


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Gonzaga is the 2nd seed


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

Who can defend Cory violette and Rony turiaf ? And do you think that B.Stepp will have two bad offensives games in a row? Kirk Snyder is the heck of a player , though...so.. never say never..


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KirkSnyderFan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like I am betting or calling a win either way so......


But you still can't be wrong. I was congratulating you on your dizzying intellect, not insulting or mocking.

Anyways, in my world there are only two words to live by: Go Zags!


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Will they win - yes, because that's what my bracket says
> 
> I need a few wins after today's 11-5 disaster.


I have Nevada beating them to, I live in WA and am a bunch of betting pools. Everybody is biased and has Gonzaga winning it all, so if they lose now that gives me a huge advantage and could get me some $$$


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I think Gonzaga will win. It will be hard for Nevada to stop Turiaf and Violette. I also think Stepp needs to start hitting shots. If Gonzaga wins today, his offense becomes even more important.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Interesting beginning so far. Turiaf and Knight already have two fouls for Gonzaga and Nevada is hitting every shot they take.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

looks like nevada brought their own officiating crew with them.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Kirk Snyder is killing these fools. I hope he returns to Nevada a year from now. With Fazekas, Pinkney and Kemp they would have a group good enough to take them to a final four.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Kirk Snyder is killing these fools. I hope he returns to Nevada a year from now. With Fazekas, Pinkney and Kemp they would have a group good enough to take them to a final four.


watch who your calling fools,chump


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's just an expression. 

Killing fools = taking them to school.


----------



## Knicks Junkie (Aug 21, 2003)

In the shadows of Snyder, don't forget Okeson. He is quick and was hitting everything he chucked up in the first half.

From the looks of the first half, there goes my first final four prediction...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Gonzaga just has no quickness out there. They are trying to guard Okeson with Kyle Bankhead. Huge mismatch there.


----------



## KirkSnyderFan (Dec 22, 2003)

If Kirk comes back I really don't think there will be a lot of teams that would be able to beat us. We could have a huge lineup, Chad Bell @ 6'11 250 (transfer from New Mexico) at the 5, Fazekas @ 4, Pinkney moves to 3, Kirk @ 2 and Kyle Shiloh or someone at 1.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Pinkney is not a 3 man though.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Gonzaga just has no quickness out there. They are trying to guard Okeson with Kyle Bankhead. Huge mismatch there.


i dont like banhead in there either, morrison is the guy.


----------



## KirkSnyderFan (Dec 22, 2003)

> Pinkney is not a 3 man though.


If he can get quicker and get his handles up he would be a perfect 3. But you're right that lineup would be pretty hard to do.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

91-72. Man Nevada killed them. 

Okeson, Snyder, Pinkney and Fazekas were too much for the Zags. 

Great defensive job by Gary Hill-Thomas on Blake Stepp he completely shut Stepp down. 3-18 from the field.


----------



## KirkSnyderFan (Dec 22, 2003)

Damn it feels good to be a gangsta....


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 91-72. Man Nevada killed them.
> 
> Okeson, Snyder, Pinkney and Fazekas were too much for the Zags.
> ...


congrats to nevada. i saw some warning signs for some time now, turiaf getting a lot of cheap fouls, although the officiating in the 1st half was atrocius, stepp not playing that well for several weeks and the coaching staffs decision to go with guys like bankhead instead of morrison. nevada should be a tough foe for anybody, best of luck to them.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

Nevada looks to be a relatively difficult out, I wouldn't mind them winning another game and seeing if Kansas can't proceed to the Elite Eight and abstract a little revenge for our a$$-pounding earlier this season.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

Sweet, Nevada killed them! I knew Gonzaga was going to lose, this is going to greatly help me out in my betting pool at work.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> Sweet, Nevada killed them! I knew Gonzaga was going to lose, this is going to greatly help me out in my betting pool at work.



you're from bellingham and you're rooting against the zags?, you dont see that much in this part of the country.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Way to go Reno!

:clap:

Trent Johnson is one of the most underrated coaches in the country. UNR is really establishing themselves as a quality program. Huge win. It seems there is another college hoops team in the Silver State  .

Great job.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Wow, great game for Nevada. Their team was really fun to watch. Gonzaga had nothing going for them. Violette was the only person who could score somewhat consistently. I know Few had faith in Stepp's shooting but I would have played Morrisson and Bankhead more.


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

Morrison needed to start. He's their most talented player.

But does anyone honestly think Nevada is better the the Zags?

The Zags would win that game 7 times out of 10. Unfortunately, it wasn't this time.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>IQ</b>!
> Morrison needed to start. He's their most talented player.
> 
> But does anyone honestly think Nevada is better the the Zags?
> ...



the refs killed them early and they couldnt dig out. you have to give nevada credit. turiaf has been real inconsistent getting himself in foul trouble. they had no answer for him when he was out there. stepp has really struggled he hasnt been the same player the last few weeks, missing too many shots. they are a senior filled team but it was interesting when they were making a run in the first half they pretty much had next years team out there;ravio, morrison,mallon and knight. i dont think turiaf will come back so its going to be a young team there next year.
signed-heartbroken in seattle.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IQ</b>!
> Morrison needed to start. He's their most talented player.
> 
> But does anyone honestly think Nevada is better the the Zags?
> ...


What did Gonzaga do against NCAA teams this year?

Lost to Stanford
Lost to St. Joes
Win Maryland
Win Washington

Nothing to suggest this team was much better then Nevada


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Turiaf coming out early would be a mistake. Since the NBA's favorite word is potential, he could be drafted at a decent number but he's not ready. Stepp and Violette are huge places to fill but Morrison is going to be a great player and Raivio and Mallon look like good players. Plus they have Heyvelt coming in.

As for the game, his third foul was bogus. I didn't know Stepp had a history of poor shooting percentage in the tournament. You have to wonder why his shooting was off. Tough loss for the team.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> 
> As for the game, his third foul was bogus. I didn't know Stepp had a history of poor shooting percentage in the tournament. You have to wonder why his shooting was off. Tough loss for the team.


Simple. He is not a point guard. He is a shooting guard and if the Zags had recruited a capable PG to start next to him after Dickau graduated Stepp would perform better. He has to score, penetrate and set other guys up for Gonzaga to play well. Too much responsibility for him especially when you can't depend on anybody else on the perimeter.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> you're from bellingham and you're rooting against the zags?, you dont see that much in this part of the country.


yup, I like the Zags, but I just knew Nevada could beat them.


----------



## rhodyruckus (Dec 22, 2003)

Should have taken a cue from you, Tic. I took Providence in the first round even though I was at the arena to see Pitt totally dismantle them several weeks back. The homer pick didn't work there.


----------

